# Ask Platinum Interchange Forum Rules



## TUGBrian (Jun 26, 2009)

The sole purpose of this forum is to provide a place to enter comments and questions directly to Platinum Interchange regarding company policy, rules, procedures, products and services and to receive responses to those comments and questions directly from Platinum Interchange representatives. The representatives participating here will not be able to comment on personal account activity questions. For help with individual issues, you may contact Platinum via regular customer service channels at reservations@platinuminterchange.com or (800) 854-2324.

It is intended that the information in this forum will be a valuable reference. In order to make information easier to locate later, please do not tack unrelated questions onto existing topics, but rather start a new topic with a descriptive subject line. Discussions ABOUT these topics that are not directed to Platinum Interchange should be placed in other forums, such as Exchanging.

Platinum Interchange participates here as a courtesy to TUG and the timesharing community. Let's all behave in a manner that shows we appreciate and value the opportunity they are presenting us to receive answers to our questions. Off-topic, argumentative or abusive posts or posts dealing with personal account issues may be deleted without notice.


----------

